
Make Self-Care Your Competitive Advantage - urahara
http://firstround.com/review/our-6-must-reads-to-make-self-care-your-competitive-advantage/
======
ahelwer
> The term "self-care" gets thrown around a lot these days, and is often used
> to describe getting enough sleep and exercise, eating clean, maybe throwing
> in some meditation for good measure. And yes, all of those things are good
> and helpful for keeping your mind and body on track. But we want to offer a
> more expansive definition. Self-care is about harnessing your energy for
> productive good.

Chalk up another life-improvement method being co-opted by neoliberal
ideology, similar to the wholehearted embrace and corruption of mindfulness by
corporations who want to extract as much value from their employees as
possible[0]. Life is about so, so much more than productivity optimization.

[0]
[http://www.salon.com/2015/09/27/corporate_mindfulness_is_bul...](http://www.salon.com/2015/09/27/corporate_mindfulness_is_bullsht_zen_or_no_zen_youre_working_harder_and_being_paid_less/)

~~~
kyleschiller
Yeah I'm with you on this, the moment we call self-care a "competitive
advantage" it stops being self-care entirely and reverts to just being another
"productivity hack"

~~~
danharaj
We are all Homo Œconomicus tending to our self capital.

------
jschwartzi
This is not what self-care is at all. Self-care is about recognizing how you
feel, understanding why you feel that way, and taking action based on how you
feel instead of allowing yourself to be a victim of your context.

------
zaptheimpaler
This article is thinly veiled PR trash. Every single link is to another
article on the same website + a LinkedIn profile for the author.

Create an artificial problem, appoint a guru who can solve it, profit, rinse,
repeat.

------
urahara
Self-care on Wikipedia: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
care](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-care)

